# Would you give in?



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok, im no snob but i quite house proud (most of the time   ) You know whats it like things have to match/look right in your room, or is that just me?  

Anyways DP has been collecting these James bond cars   and he wants them on display. Ive told him no!  as they wont look right in the lounge and will ruin the ambience of the room   so he said he will put them up in the bedrrom, but i really dont want them on display.

I know i should come to a compramise, but i really dont want to    I just dont want them on show

Would you let your DP/DH? Do i just have to bite my tongue and close my eyes when i walk past them, or maybe Oopppps the shelf fell off the wall and they are all broke 

Nikki xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I have the same problem with dh's trains! 

The compromise is that we have a couple of the engines on show around the house and thats it. Maybe you could just have a couple about the house?

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have the James Bond cars in my living room!  

We have used 3 of the CD inserts for the Ikea Billy bookcases so we have 24 individual areas and put a car in each area.  I told him he isn't collecting any more than 24, or at least put his top 24 on show!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I would put them in the shed haha!!  I can't bear to have anything that doesn't match! xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I would like to say noooooo but i have a purple porsche in my bedroom so i'll keep     

i deffo couldn't stand it in my front room though unless it was something i liked too    

pam xx


----------



## angeldee (Jul 16, 2008)

I would say I big NOOOOOOO hey I hate my DH laying on the sofa in case he rearranges the strategically placed matching cushions   lol


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

tough one, I am lucky in as much as DH isnt a collector, so weve not had this issue
although over the years Ive managed to wean him of old fashioned decor and pictures!!!
which at times was a battle 

comprimise like others have suggested with a display case somewhere in the home 

~Dizzi~


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

I managed to overcome this by some VERY high up corner shelves, so DHs bits and bobs that he wants on display can only be seen if you know they are up there!!! they are also v small corner shelves so only 1 or 2 things can fit on them   ... my porsches are all in DS room on his shelves as I wanted them on display but couldnt find a good home for them!!
How ever my books are on every available surface in the lounge, kitchen, hall way, dining room, bedroom  I like books, Oh and also have 2 boxes of them under the stairs as I ran out of room  

Corrina xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

<Caz looks around own living room at some of the cheap tat she has there>

Uhmmm...perhaps don't ask me! 

Seriously though, yeah I'd have them, why not! DH has to put up with my rather quirky tastes and obsession with collecting everything under the sun so I could hardly say no in that position. Although, he did used to have all his old bowling trophies out and they've slowly been relegated to a box in the attic.

If you really don't want them in the living room, how about a display cabinet in the bathroom... 

C~x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I've had a similar thing over the years with dh's snooker trophys that have taken over the bottom shelf of the cabinet in the dining room. Most of them are ok but there are a few that are just awful and we have this ongoing thing where every so often I'll stick them in the cupboard out of sight, then a few days later he'll put them back and it goes on.  

Do you have a garage?! Of course, the reason you don't want them out on display is because Lewis won't be able to resist playing with them and you would just HATE for them to get damaged!

Chux xx


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

It's funny as I've never considered it from DH's point of view - my house is decorated nicely (I think) with matching themes and toning colours with items I have chosen and placed. Fortunately DH has an office upstairs and as far as I am concerned his growing collection of old miners lamps, torches, caving gear and other electronic paraphernalia can live in there. 

He's quite messy so whenever his weird stuff pops up else where in the house I end up putting it on the stairs and eventually push it in his office when I next go up. He has never questioned it when I have a go about it - long may it last! 

So I would let your DH have one room in the house (preferably a spare room or office or garage or shed) where he can display his stuff.


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I think I must be lucky as my husband doesn't collect anything and he would rather all his football and tennis trophies were well hidden! xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I agree with Caz ..can you put shelves in a toilet somewhere   I am soooo lucky living on my own  

Cat x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

for years i have systematically put all dh stuff in the computer room - while the rest of the house is much more me  

dh has now realised my tactic and said in a very sad voice recently - i don't fit in your house  

so now one (yes just one   ) of his guitars is strategically placed in our lounge - makes him feel much more comfortable   from my chair though i cannot see it   

not sure that helps   but the male perspective i guess  

ritz


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

DH has the conservatory to 'display' his tat!!   

But, having said that, C is slowly taking over the entire house so it wouldn't really matter what I thought as nothing now matches........

I mean, my living room is decorated in lovely warm chocolates and coffee colours as it fits in with the wood burning stove and railway sleepers around it. But, we now have a massive pile of primary coloured nightmares in the bay window!!     Luckily, I can close the curtains on them when C's in bed and bingo!!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I had the same problem when dh kept ALL his trophies on display from golf, and they were horrible!! We moved house, then found that there was nowhere to put them in the new one  , so he kept ONE in the  kitchen cupboard, that was until we bought a new kitchen now they are on the loft!! 

Would they match in any other room? What about your little boys room? On a really high shelf? 

Lisa xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for your replies ladies,

Think i will say he can have 3 on display   he know wants this humungus HiFi in the bedroom that someone has offered him but i have no idea where it willgo so thats something else ive said he cant have     so ill probley be in his bad book sofr a few weeks.

Nikki xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I can so sympathise with this... my DH2b LOVES Led Zeepelin and has some limited edition oil paintings of them, 4 in fact... I hate them!!!    They get alternated in the study except for one that I have to live with halfway up the stairs!!!  

xxx


----------

